# 60" Phillips HD TV Convergance roblem



## secondhand65 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a 60" phillips HD TV with a convergance problem. The model# is 60PP9202/17F and the chassis # is DPTV305F. there is a significant bow in the bottom of the screen and the upper left corner is extremely distorted. Is there anything I can do myself to fix this problem, or should I suck it up and take it to a TV repair place.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Jim


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

I checked online and I noticed its an older CRT projection screen.

One thing that may cause distortion in CRTs are magnets. If you have any large speakers near your TV, they may have pretty powerful magnets that may distort the picture. If theres a degaussing feature on the TV, (there should be, considering its a CRT) use it, and see if it fixes the problem. If nothing else works it would probobly be a good idea to go to a TV repair place if you aren't comfortable doing internal fixings.

It could always be a problem with the cathode ray being in bad allignment, but I'm not too knowledgeable in that field


----------

